# Der Fliegende Holländer: Unfair to cursed, ghost sailors?



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

It's important that we hash this out once and for all!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Specifically unfair on Dutch ghost sailors for suggesting they make a habit of going out of their way to terrorise the poor innocent Norwegians.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Specifically unfair on Dutch ghost sailors for suggesting they make a habit of going out of their way to terrorise the poor innocent Norwegians.


You don't speak for us! We are very proud of our pirate,*ahum* I mean maritime traditions.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I love FH, but I have to admit that this is the cast of the production that plays in my head:
The Dutchman: Popeye
Senta: Olive Oyl
Erik: Bluto
Daland: Wimpy.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

anmhe said:


> I love FH, but I have to admit that this is the cast of the production that plays in my head:
> The Dutchman: Popeye
> Senta: Olive Oyl
> Erik: Bluto
> Daland: Wimpy.


Would watch that cartoon.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> You don't speak for us! We are very proud of our pirate,*ahum* I mean maritime traditions.


Ach! we need to put this down the Sluys .... sorry, sluice! :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jack Sparrow now has a nemesis.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The whole opera is so unfair that is should be banned.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't tell me your problems.


----------

